# Capt. Nathan’s Port Mansfield. TX. Report; 3/9/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great way to end the Port Mansfield Trophy Trout(winter edition). With a new client’s personal best of 27”! This fish was caught on a spook jr. topwater. She was released in good shape to fight another day.

Looking forward to what April will hold here in Mansfield. These select April dates are available...
4-6, 17-22


----------



## keywest244 (May 18, 2017)

good looking fish, great catch.


----------

